# Gesshin 8k stone in action



## JBroida (Aug 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;g6caf9tMB2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6caf9tMB2A[/video]

I'll let the video speak for itself 

You can find the stone here:

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/gesshin-toishi/gesshin-8000-grit-stone.html


----------



## JBroida (Aug 15, 2011)

I get a lot of questions about the hardness of the gesshin stones... in fact, i had to rethink my definitions recently. For example, i tend to think of the gesshin 4k as a medium hardness, but when compared to some of the other stones in that grit range, its on the hard side. For instance, the gesshin 4k is harder than the synthetic aoto, naniwa green brick, and suehiro rika. However, its softer than the chocera, shapton stones (both pro and glass), and many others.

So, that brings me to this stone... the 8k. Its on the softer side. Kind of similar to the suehiro rika in feel... or like a grippy arashiyama. If feels creamy and smooth, but still gives very nice feedback so you can feel whats going on with the edge. Hopefully the video gives you an idea of how it cuts (read:FAST)  .

Let me know if you guys have any questions.

-Jon


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 15, 2011)

Jon, how would you rank this vs say the kitiyama? Cutting speed, dish resistance, feedback, level of polish, and value?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 15, 2011)

significantly faster cutting on all steels, better tactile feedback, not quite as good polish, not quite as nice of dish resistance, but much better edge for food. There are a few people here who have used both... maybe they can speak us so i dont feel like i'm just saying "my stones are great" all of the time


----------



## tk59 (Aug 15, 2011)

JBroida said:


> significantly faster cutting on all steels, better tactile feedback, not quite as good polish, not quite as nice of dish resistance, but much better edge for food. There are a few people here who have used both... maybe they can speak us so i dont feel like i'm just saying "my stones are great" all of the time


 I pretty much agree with Jon although I would say the two things that really set it apart from the Kit are the speed (maybe the fastest 8k I've ever used) and the polish (a cloudy finish). In terms of the cutting edge it delivers, it doesn't shave as well but for food it feels more aggressive than the Kit and stays aggressive feeling longer.


----------



## mattrud (Aug 16, 2011)

tk59 said:


> I pretty much agree with Jon although I would say the two things that really set it apart from the Kit are the speed (maybe the fastest 8k I've ever used) and the polish (a cloudy finish). In terms of the cutting edge it delivers, it doesn't shave as well but for food it feels more aggressive than the Kit and stays aggressive feeling longer.


 
As I have been playing around with different finishing stones and edges I have come to really not like the kitayama all that much as a finishing stone for double bevel knives. I actually do not use it at all at any stage of sharpening a double bevel knife anymore. I do however use it for single bevel and like it with those.


----------



## mattrud (Aug 16, 2011)

Jon how many of my knives do I need to bring to test out stones in your shop?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 16, 2011)

dont worry too much... i have quite a few sitting around to play with... just bring a few if you want (though in truth you dont NEED to bring any)


----------



## mattrud (Aug 16, 2011)

My co-workers find it quite hilarious how multiple part of my vacation are knife oriented. What can I say....


----------



## jmforge (Aug 16, 2011)

Jon, how do stones of this type work on very abrasion resistant steel like the vanadium bearing steels from Crucible?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 16, 2011)

i've had great success with the stone on the following steels:
white #1 and #2, Blue #1 and #2, Blue super, ginsanko, the konosuke hd steel, 13c26, 19c27, sg1, sg2, zdp189, cpm154, skd11, skd12, d2, w2, 52100, skh, the aristugu a-type steel, s30v, aus8, aus10, sk3, sk4, sk5, cm154... well, thats about all i can think of that i've tried so far.


----------



## tk59 (Aug 16, 2011)

uh... VG series steels? haha You must be tired. The stone works great with these too. Haven't tried my Heckels though...


----------



## JBroida (Aug 16, 2011)

oh man... i must be out of it... vg1, vg10, and something i think might be vg5


----------



## jmforge (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, if is will handle CPM S30V, then I shouldn't have a problem using it on anything I might work with in the foreseeable future. Thanks, Jon.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 16, 2011)

no problem... let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## jmforge (Aug 16, 2011)

The question for down the road is how man of these durned stones will I be needing, but that is a little ways off. Still time to pick your brain on the forum. :biggrin:


JBroida said:


> no problem... let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## JBroida (Aug 16, 2011)

so, i have damn near 100 at this point, but the truth is that a good set really only needs 3 stones (maybe 4 if you like higher grit finishes)... something coarse (300-700 grit range is best... there are coarser stones, but its a huge PITA to remove those scratches and the speed you gain is not that great over the 300-700 grit range options), something medium (1000-2000 girt), and something fine (4000-6000 grit)... as the 4th, you could add a super fine stone (8k+), but its not always necessary.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Sep 1, 2011)

ive really been thinking about this purchase for after i pick up the 2k. i have a kitayama and feel like the 2k will work well with it. i could always throw in the 4k if its too toothy to smooth the edge out a bit. 

i do agree with some above posts in that the kitayama does shave well but loses its edge relatively quickly and that it should really only be used for single bevels. i personally use the 400 and 4k for my gyuto, petty, and mioroshi and prefer that for the professional life which leads me to the gesshin 8k. i feel as though this purchase might end up happening due to the fact that it sounds like it leaves a better professional kitchen edge than the kitayama even for something like a yanagi. 

i might be way off on all this so id love to hear some other opinions


----------



## mattrud (Sep 1, 2011)

I have completely stopped using my kitayama except for chisel ground knives. If I am shaving my face with a kitchen knife then I probably would through the kitayama back in there but I have recently been going from a 4-6k stone straight to the strop. I hope to play around with stones when I head to LA and maybe that will change some things. But no matter what I just pass on the kitayama when it comes to professional setting edges.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Sep 2, 2011)

i have stopped stropping as well just for the same reason as you stated mattrud, im not going to shave with my kitchen knife so why refine the edge that much. the 400 gives me a very nice toothy feeling and immediately after, the 4k polishes the teeth and give a toothy feeling cutting edge that can shave my arm hair. i dont need to do anything else

personally im just thinking about this 8k for my single bevels and even more so, the yanagi


----------

